# venting out basement window



## corkman (Mar 9, 2012)

had a dealer at my house yesterday to look at proposed venting thru my basement window.this is what he proposed.this is all 4" duravent pro
3" to 4" t off stove
6 ft vert
90 elbo
18" hor thru window
outside t
5ft vert
90 elbo 
jet cap
install was $380 piping was $850.(same pipe on dynamitebuys is $530).
i dont think i need all that pipe on the outside.i can meet the clearance of 18" off the ground.the only concern is clearance to the gas meter.my enviro meridian install manual says 36" from center of meter to vent termination(page 10).i went to building inspector yester but he was out doing inspections.his secretary said he tells everyone to install acording to manual.i can meet the clearance to the meter also.with a whole inch to spare even.so my piping configuration will now look like this.
3" to 4" t off stove
6ft vert
90 deg
18" hor thru window
jet cap
all for a grand total of $330 from dynamitebuys and this is also for black pipe.
a question i had for you all is,i will be taking the window sash out and my plan is to cover both sides of the window with 1/2" cement board and insulate between.am i correct in assuming i do not need a thimble since i am passing thru  a non combustible wall.


----------



## 1Dtml (Mar 11, 2012)

corkman said:
			
		

> had a dealer at my house yesterday to look at proposed venting thru my basement window.this is what he proposed.this is all 4" duravent pro
> 3" to 4" t off stove
> 6 ft vert
> 90 elbo
> ...



I would use a thimble and normal framing and insulation, but the best thing to do is run it by the inspector when he is available.

Good luck,
1D


----------



## Pellet-King (Mar 11, 2012)

Was thinking of doing this if i could find a decent priced freestander for the MANCAVE!, Kero heater is ok for all the football games. but the stink after shutdown is the drawback, doesnt smell long but still a stink.
I dont use my oil furnace very little at all, have electric hot water, so was thinking of just Tee-ing into the 6" furnace pipe, let's be real honest a lil 3" pipe blowing some hot air into a oil chimney flue is not a big deal!!, even if they were on the same time, last year i used 3/8 of a tank of oil, this year a few cup's, just to make sure it runs...


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 11, 2012)

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> Was thinking of doing this if i could find a decent priced freestander for the MANCAVE!, Kero heater is ok for all the football games. but the stink after shutdown is the drawback, doesnt smell long but still a stink.
> I dont use my oil furnace very little at all, have electric hot water, so was thinking of just Tee-ing into the 6" furnace pipe, let's be real honest a lil 3" pipe blowing some hot air into a oil chimney flue is not a big deal!!, even if they were on the same time, last year i used 3/8 of a tank of oil, this year a few cup's, just to make sure it runs...



Not a big deal, But against code. With pellet vent being so easy to install, I wouldn't bother. There are some reasonbly priced stoves on CL and many come with some pipe.


----------



## Pellet-King (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes i know of CL, I'm ADDICTED to CL!!, last year a 1000 ft from me a guy was selling my stove but freestanding for $200!......i was too late!!
Then i'll take off my furnace pipe and use that flue


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 11, 2012)

CO back drafting into that pellet stove or oil burner and then out into the living space would be a big time problem. And a big possibility in a basement.

Yeah I know. People do it all the time. They go hang gliding too.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 11, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> CO back drafting into that pellet stove or oil burner and then out into the living space would be a big time problem. And a big possibility in a basement.
> 
> Yeah I know. People do it all the time. They go hang gliding too.



Yep. Better safe than sorry........ 

To the OP- a Non-Combustible is a Non-Combustible. But it all depends on the Inspector and what he thinks......

@ Pellet-King- This could be dangerous. Be careful 2 flues/in 1 is not a good idea... just sayin


----------



## corkman (Mar 11, 2012)

im fighting for every inch here to make this work as a window install.using a thimble is gonna drop my exit height a couple inches.suppose i could dig down a little on the outside to make it work.i'm kinda with dex on this one ,that a non combustible is a non combustible and might go that route.


----------



## lessoil (Mar 11, 2012)

corkman said:
			
		

> had a dealer at my house yesterday to look at proposed venting thru my basement window.this is what he proposed.this is all 4" duravent pro
> 3" to 4" t off stove
> 6 ft vert
> 90 elbo
> ...



I have been thinking about doing the same thing. (2nd stove) Basement currently runs low 50's.
If you could, I would like to see some pics. Maybe it would help others as well.

Thanks!


----------



## 1Dtml (Mar 11, 2012)

We can all have our opinions on this, but you don't need our signature.  ;-) 

My opinion on the rest of this conversation is invest in C02 detectors, and throw away the easy button.

1D


----------



## lessoil (Mar 11, 2012)

1Dtml said:
			
		

> We can all have our opinions on this, but you don't need our signature.  ;-)
> 
> My opinion on the rest of this conversation is invest in C02 detectors, and throw away the easy button.
> 
> 1D


So do you feel that going through the window opening is OK?
Provided the sill is properly protected.

Thanks!


----------



## 1Dtml (Mar 11, 2012)

lessoil said:
			
		

> 1Dtml said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If all the manufactures clearances/requirements (stove and vent, etc), and all code requirements are met, than it sounds like a plan, but I'm not the one signing off on the install, for that would be the inspector of jurisdiction. 

I would still use a Co2 detector, and a surge protector to protect my investment in life and property, but that is just IMHO.

I'm not trying to stir the pot, but always trying to look out for the folks.

1D


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 11, 2012)

1Dtml said:
			
		

> lessoil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think that 1D really means a CO2 detector but a CO detector.  It is an excellent thing to have.


----------



## 1Dtml (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you Smokey, for you are correct.
I should know better seeing gardening is my hobby, and maybe soon to be a necessity.  ;-)

My next pellet stove will be in my greenhouse.  :coolsmile: 

1D


----------



## DV (Mar 11, 2012)

I would use the thimble. Another idea would be use a 3 foot section going out the window. Then angle the piping up slightly. This would get you closer to the 18 inches and further away from gas meter. You would also have a little more draft in case of a power outage. Just a thought. 

I'm going to install my OAK through the basement window. Post some pics when you get it done. Would like to see it.


----------



## corkman (Mar 12, 2012)

will definately post some pics .so my buds came over today to help me move both of my stoves.i had a meridian in the sunroom,we disconnected that and moved it to the basement.the refurbished harman(did i spell that right)we finally moved from the driveway to its new location in the sunroom.so the sunroom installation takes priority over the basement installation for now.i have a height differnce in the exhaust from both stoves of 11".the vent pipe coming off the harman is only 7 1/2" off the floor to center.the hole in the wall from other install is at 18 1/2" .how does one go about getting this to work.i already have a t on the exterior and 9ft vertical that i am trying to connect to.
 i did try putting a t at the back of the stove with a 90 coming off that to 3ft horz which connects to the outside t and then 9ft vert.however this gives me an evl of 17 1/2.
is there an easier way to make this work or do i have to cut new hole and lower my thimble to make this work.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, you did it Harman, Dane will be proud of you. Put up some photo's of basement window, I have fabricated many sytems that will meet code, a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## corkman (Mar 12, 2012)

if you look  in the top right corner of the window there is a black 4" circle.this is where i plan to come out and i am pretty sure i will meet all clearances.this woul be without using a thimble.if i do use a thimble it will obviously lower my pipe.this set up has me at 37" from center of gas meter to center of vent.according to enviro meridian manual,clearance is 36"


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 12, 2012)

If you add a 45Â° after exiting window??? You will gain quite a few inches.

I only say this, because 37" to center, means your closer than 36" to the actual meter.

A 45Â° will gain you valuable clearance. And it you angle it up on a 45Â° , you will be moving away from the meter and also gaining clearance off the ground.  

Just a thought...


----------



## Defiant (Mar 12, 2012)

This can be done, but after exiting the window make sure you have the required clearances from the meter. Might have to go a little horizontal to the corner (towards downspout) looks like you have your minimum 18" rise. use the simpson directional horizontal term not the hood. You do not need a thru the wall thimbble.


----------



## corkman (Mar 12, 2012)

Defiant said:
			
		

> This can be done, but after exiting the window make sure you have the required clearances from the meter. Might have to go a little horizontal to the corner (towards downspout) looks like you have your minimum 18" rise. use the simpson directional horizontal term not the hood. You do not need a thru the wall thimbble.



this my friend is music to my ears


----------



## save$ (Mar 12, 2012)

I would be soooooo nervous with that install.   Isn't there some way to have a hole cut through the cement further away or on another wall?


----------



## DV (Mar 12, 2012)

save$ said:
			
		

> I would be soooooo nervous with that install.   Isn't there some way to have a hole cut through the cement further away or on another wall?


 yes. I just did it with my install


----------



## 1Dtml (Mar 12, 2012)

corkman said:
			
		

> will definately post some pics .so my buds came over today to help me move both of my stoves.i had a meridian in the sunroom,we disconnected that and moved it to the basement.the refurbished harman(did i spell that right)we finally moved from the driveway to its new location in the sunroom.so the sunroom installation takes priority over the basement installation for now.i have a height differnce in the exhaust from both stoves of 11".the vent pipe coming off the harman is only 7 1/2" off the floor to center.the hole in the wall from other install is at 18 1/2" .how does one go about getting this to work.i already have a t on the exterior and 9ft vertical that i am trying to connect to.
> i did try putting a t at the back of the stove with a 90 coming off that to 3ft horz which connects to the outside t and then 9ft vert.however this gives me an evl of 17 1/2.
> is there an easier way to make this work or do i have to cut new hole and lower my thimble to make this work.



If the hole is too high you could use a raised heath, but this depends how much too high I suppose.

1D


----------



## rwthomas1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Call a concrete cutter and have him drill a hole for you.  They do this stuff all the time.  If I can have a floor cut up to do a basement bathroom for $300 then a hole should run you about $100 and its the right way to do it.


Oh yeah, I'd sooner go hang gliding than have a pellet stove and a furnace sharing a flue......

RT


----------

